# Dension iPOD iceLink on 330 and DSP



## AndyChicago0125 (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi all. I am planning on buying a 330xi tomorrow! I have one very technical question: I am very into the idea of connecting my iPod to the bmw. The bmw ipod connector does not allow enough control of track sorting etc so I found a much better system at Dension USA. When I spoke to the sales rep for Dension on the phone, they said that it takes the place of the CD changer and the cord plugs into the changer in the trunk. BUT he said it would not work if DSP was enabled on the car. Does the 330xi with Premium Package (incl BMW Assist) enable this DSP? I asked a dealer and he assured me it was not even an option on the 3-series.

Thanks.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

AndyChicago0125 said:


> Hi all. I am planning on buying a 330xi tomorrow! I have one very technical question: I am very into the idea of connecting my iPod to the bmw. The bmw ipod connector does not allow enough control of track sorting etc so I found a much better system at Dension USA. When I spoke to the sales rep for Dension on the phone, they said that it takes the place of the CD changer and the cord plugs into the changer in the trunk. BUT he said it would not work if DSP was enabled on the car. Does the 330xi with Premium Package (incl BMW Assist) enable this DSP? I asked a dealer and he assured me it was not even an option on the 3-series.
> 
> Thanks.


This is the second post talking about DSP in the 3 Series... unless I've been wrong all this time thinking that there is no DSP in the E46, where this DSP talk in the 3 Series is coming from? :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Technic said:


> This is the second post talking about DSP in the 3 Series... unless I've been wrong all this time thinking that there is no DSP in the E46, where this DSP talk in the 3 Series is coming from? :dunno:


Generally, it is very rare on the e46. I've only seen it on a couple of M3s.

I'm not sure why our rep said we do not have a kit for DSP vehicles, that is wrong - we support DSP in all BMWs - M3, 5-series (including M5), X5, X3, Z4 and Z8.

Regardless, we have an ice>Link for ALL e46 vehicles, including Sirius, Bluetooth, Navigation and DSP.

If you have any further questions, feel free to give me a call @ 562.595.5153 x115, I'll be happy to run down the options with you.


----------

